# 2006 Ann Arbor Night Race!!! September 23rd.



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*2006 Ann Arbor Night Race!!! September 30th*

IT IS OFFICIAL!!

The 2006 End of Summer Ann Arbor Night race will be on Saturday September 23rd.

Rain date is September 30th.


Track build will start about Noon
Practice will be as soon as the track is finished.
Qualifying will begin at about 3 pm. 
Two qualifiers then a break for dinner
Then the last qualifier and Mains under the light.
Concourse event under the lights to strut your stuff before the mains!!
Winner to be determined by audience vote!!

Come and Join the fun!! 

Race On Road under the lights!!

All the standard On Road classes!!
also Truck and buggy class
F201 19T class.
Emaxx!!
3 cars make a class.
ALL Entries
$10 each.

Location:
Family Learning and Service Center parking lot.
850 South Hewitt
Ypsilanti, MI 48197

Feel free to email me if you have any questions
Thanks
Dan


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Spread the word!! Lets work together to make this the biggest Night race yet!


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

If anyone has a generator that I can tap into, I would be willing to pay for some gas. I would like to attend but I don't want to try and charge off my car battery.

Randy


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I am planning on going to the race. Hopefully more folks will show up to race nitro.

I don't have a generator, tho. :-(

-Rich


----------



## kevinm (Jan 16, 2002)

What will the tire rule be for touring car classes?


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Stock is rubber.
Mod is open. OR we will have MOD rubber and Mod Foam. Depends on what the racers want.
Thanks 
Dan


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Race Flyers*

Flyers have been sent out to hobby shops. Look for them soon.
Dan


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

If I can't secure a generator I will be missing the race. I WILL have one for next summer....garoneteeed!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Randy,
I am sure there will be some who you will be able to tap in off of.
Just come and have fun...
Dan


----------



## WarpWind (Oct 21, 2003)

I've got a quick question. Will the Novak 13.5 be allowed in the stock class? Just need to figure out which speedo to put in the taxi cab. Also, will LiPo batteries be allowed? Thanx.

Bill.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Warpwind
Sorry about the delay in answering. 
Brushed motors and sub C cells in stock.
Mod classes are open to any battery and motor combinations.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Only two more weeks!!*

It won't be long and we will be closing up the Out racing season with the Say Good By to Summer On Road Night race!
Come on out and have some awesome On Road racing under the light.
OFF Road Racers.. We have a truck and buggy class too!! 
Come and join the fun.
Dan


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Want to help??*

I will arrive at the track area about 10:30 am to begin set up.
Any help would be appreciated.

We need to sweep the track area, set up the track and spray for traction. 

If you would like to help and are available, it would be greatly appreciated.

We need push brooms.
Cordless drills to help with assembly of the track.
Spot lights for around the track.

Bring a Generator if you have one. Extension cord to share if your generator has the capacity to share. Please mark everything clearly with your name.

Thanks
Dan


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

Heya Dan, Long time no talk to. I really had a lot of fun last winter at the 2 Washtenaw races I went to.. You guys run a really nice show.. I plan on atteding this race as long as everything works out as planed.. I'll be there with my sedan, and I think I'll bring my truck along just in case  A few of us from the Grand Rapids area will be car pooling. See ya then!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

That will be great!!!
I appreciate you help to make this the biggest night race yet!!
Dan


----------



## Lazer Lady (Sep 25, 2001)

I am hoping for good weather :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Saturday Weather*

The weather report for Saturday is iffy......
I will post on all web sites on Friday morning if we are having the race or if it is going to be rescheduled for September 30th.
Thanks for all the support.
Dan


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

40% means there is a 60% chance it won't do nuttin!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

I am hoping Tom!!!


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Momma bought me a small generator for my birthday/anniversary.....so I am there....see you saturday if the weather permits.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

It looks like the weather is going to cooperate. 
Like I said I will post on Friday morning to confirm.
See you then!!
Dan


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2006)

Howdy,

Any chance that there will be rubber tires for sale at the race? They seem to be a bit scarce in the GR area right now....

Thanks,

Mike Slaughter


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Mike,
I know Carlos had some for sale... but not sure if he will bring them. Also Riders Hobby in Ypsilanti is providing parts support also. Hopefully they will have some.
Dan


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Hey, call Riders in Ypsi and ask them to bring them out.... That way there WILL be some there!


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

I have bags of rubber tires for sale if anyone needs... some sorex tires, lots of yokomo tires. I also have rims. Let me know.

-Rich


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Night Race Cancelled For This Weekend!!!*

DUE TO BAD WEATHER... 90% chance of rain and thunder showers.
We will cancell the race this weekend and reschedule for next Saturday September 30th. All the other information on the flyer is still applicable.

PLEASE TELL ALL OTHER RACERS YOU KNOW... PASS IT ON!! 

Thanks for the support.
Dan


----------



## Blueskid (Jun 22, 2004)

DJ1978 said:


> DUE TO BAD WEATHER... 90% chance of rain and thunder showers.
> We will cancell the race this weekend and reschedule for next Saturday September 30th. All the other information on the flyer is still applicable.
> 
> PLEASE TELL ALL OTHER RACERS YOU KNOW... PASS IT ON!!
> ...



Uh oh, I dont think I can make it next weekend.. I'll just have to catch up with you at Wastenaw.. Darn that weather man!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Keep hoping for good weather.*

I will keep an eye on it and announce again on Friday Morning if it is a go!
Thanks
Dan


----------



## rickardracing (Oct 12, 2005)

Well, we just got a big prototype mold package (32 parts in 20 molds) and since we have layed off over half the shop, I get the honor of not only doing the designs, but then program and run a cnc or three. The package is do in 4 weeks and he isn't bringing anyone back so......14 hours today,tomorrow,saturday,sunday...................won't have the time to even look at my tc4 let alone turn it on


----------



## Rich Chang (Sep 25, 2001)

That's a bummer, Randy! Well, glad you see you were not laid off, tho. 

-Rich


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

*Night Race Cancelled Due To Rain*

Unfortunately they are saying 70% chance of rain on Saturday thru the night. That along with the cold would not be very pleasant for any of us... 
I can't see asking you all to come out and sit in the COLD AND RAIN.... I am really sorry...... 

I am going to call off the race this year. Mother Nature did not cooperate. 
Please pass this info along to everyone you know. 

Maybe we will have one in the spring or early summer. 

Thanks for all the support. 
Dan


----------

